
The Polls Missed Trump. We Asked Pollsters Why - jewbacca
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-polls-missed-trump-we-asked-pollsters-why/
======
sharemywin
the polls didn't miss anything they said Hillary would win and she did. Why
would a national poll take into account our electoral college? It predicted
the popular vote.

~~~
grzm
Generally I think people refer to the polls to see who is likely to win the
election, not win the popular vote -- great many are unlikely to think there's
even a difference, remembering there's an Electoral College only once every 4
years in the week or so leading up to election day, if then. If that's the
case, they absolutely should take into account the Electoral College.

